# Looking for Plotter / Cutter w/ optical eye



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Other than the Roland - is there any other , lower priced plotter cutter with the optical eye that will also cut out Transfers?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can check out the Graphtec 5000-ce....or the GCC Puma III or Jaguar IV...all have optical eye


----------



## Mollygrubber (Dec 14, 2007)

What is "lower priced" mean to you?

US Cutter has a 24" Laserpoint
Graphtec has a Robocraft
Sign Warehouse has the Qe series, they also have training in Lexington

Call OneStroke in Louisville and see if they have any deals like refurbs or know of anyone wanting to sell.

Good Luck,

Herb


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

The Laserpoint 24 is not an optic eye cutter, it does have somewhat of a learning curve for contour cutting.
USCutter does have a new optic eye 24" machine out called Zencut Green. It just came out in January and I have not seen any reviews for it yet. Their site shows a price of $799.
It would'nt be that much more to step up to a well known brand.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Do optical plotter-cutters actually read the edges of your design and then cut around it?
I'm looking for a tabletop device that can do that with small images on paper.
I want to make photojewelry with little pics, but, I can't cut out all these pics by hand with scissors. know what I mean? Thanks.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

mrfunone said:


> Do optical plotter-cutters actually read the edges of your design and then cut around it?
> I'm looking for a tabletop device that can do that with small images on paper.
> I want to make photojewelry with little pics, but, I can't cut out all these pics by hand with scissors. know what I mean? Thanks.


Take a look at the Graphtec CraftRobo. For the size you're wanting to do it ought to be just about perfect.


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

Vizual Voice said:


> Take a look at the Graphtec CraftRobo. For the size you're wanting to do it ought to be just about perfect.


 Thanks.
I just got one from fleabay for about $200. Should work great. Thanks.


----------

